

Show HN: Project Pingback – Find and convert potential customers on Twitter - kthaker
https://www.projectpingback.com

======
jusob
Interesting, I would pay for it if it can find a good list of Tweets. I'm
using mention right now. I don't see how I can mark some tweets as not
interesting/not relevant. I would really need a way to hide Tweets I don't
care about, block particular user. And hopefully your service could learn over
time what I link and don't like.

~~~
kthaker
Thanks for the feedback. We'll be adding those features sometime during
September.

------
fouademi
Interesting, I have built a similar product for a slightly different vertical,
but we both have things in common. I'd suggest that you focus on the search
algorithm so you can return bullet proof tweets and then automatically post
predefined replies. I'd be happy to help, let me know.

~~~
kthaker
I'd have to agree. The more "solid" tweets we can find, the more feasible
something like automated tweeting will be. Refining our filters will be our
focus - we've mostly got data collection down, I think.

------
itake
I wrote something similar, but Twitter got pissy about me sending unsolicited
messages.

So while I could locate customers, Twitter didn't like me contacting them.

------
kthaker
Keep in mind that this is in somewhat of a beta stage, so we still have a lot
of work to do. We'd definitely love some feedback.

------
oldmanjay
the example engagement ("I've always found Alienware to be reliable....") is
pretty damned deceptive. I'm not often a moralizer but this seems to step over
some kind of line.

don't get me wrong, I'm not naive enough to believe this is anything new. it's
just a little disconcerting to see it laid out so plainly.

~~~
kthaker
Why? If alienware's tweeting from their official account (which is how they
should be using the site), then both sides are fully informed. This allows
alienware to offer special discounts, etc.

~~~
smt88
The use-case in your comment sounds fine. The example on your page is not, as
the "I've always found..." comment is not from Alienware. It's intended to be
deceptive.

------
amitamb
I think it looks useful. But I could not edit the existing project.

~~~
kthaker
Thanks for letting us know. We've fixed that bug now.

